# Orange Peel wine



## St Allie (Sep 22, 2009)

watched this on the 'french food at home' program on the food channel..

it looks like a good use for wine bottled that is a bit over dry or lacks a bit of flavour..

I'm going to give it a go with a bottle or two of lemon-ginger wine that's a bit blahh.. only I will do one with grapefruit and one with lemon.. seeing as I have a heap of those here at present.. 

will let you know how it comes out.

by the way you can freeze citrus zest for later.. so don't waste those zests when you cook!



Ingredients: 
Orange Peel Wine
•One 750 ml bottle dry white wine
•1 x medium organic orange
•1/3 cup sugar
•8 x coriander seeds, optional

Directions: 
Orange Peel Wine
1.Open the wine. Pour out half a cup to enjoy while you carry on with the recipe. (This is not greed: a bit has to come out or the bottle with overflow when you add the other ingredients.)
2.Shave the zest from the orange with a vegetable peeler. Remove every trace of bitter white pith from the back with a sharp knife. Poke the orange zest into the bottle of wine. Funnel in the sugar. Drop in the coriander seeds. Recork the bottle. Turn it upside down and right side up a few times until the sugar has dissolved. Refrigerate one week, giving the wine a shake once a day.
3.Strain into a carafe and serve well chilled as an aperitif.


----------



## winemanden (Oct 11, 2009)

Sounds as thought it could be nice. Limoncello is made in a similar way and that is superb well chilled.
Regards, Winemanden.


----------



## St Allie (Oct 11, 2009)

Oh I forgot to update this..thanks for reminding me Winemanden

It came out great.. the jury is still out on the coriander seeds.. certainly gave it an extra something anyway.


As an aperitif/sipping wine.. it goes well with dried/fresh fruit after a meal..

... just in case anyone wants to experiment on their guests!

Allie


----------



## winemanden (Oct 12, 2009)

According to Prof Gerry Fowles (Gervin Yeasts) freshly ground coriander seeds added to a white wine must impart some of esters typically found in German Riesling wines. 
He was Professor of Chemistry at Reading University and used to publish a quarterly magazine called Wine for all Seasons and he was much in demand as a speaker at Winemaking Clubs.
I can't vouch for the coriander seeds, never tried them myself.
Regards, Winemanden.


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Oct 12, 2009)

we made an orange liqour in a similar fashion. works great with vodka! we let it sit for 3 months and it was like the smoothest screw driver ever. we added some bourbon for more flavor.


----------



## mark467s (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks or sharing it.I'm sure it must be very delicious.I will definitely try it in my home.


----------



## kattee22 (Oct 22, 2009)

Wow this is good that orange peels will not be wasted.Its good to make a use of them for wine.I want to taste it.I will definitely try it.


----------



## arcticsid (Oct 22, 2009)

i was a cook way longer than I have been a winemaker, so for all that time I realizesd what wine can contribute to a dish. orage peels infused in a wine would be fantastic to a chicken or seafood dish.

What I meant to say by that was..before I started making wine, I would go to the liquor store and look for the "rot gut" cheap wines, take em home and jam a bunch of herbs(your choice) in there put it in the fridge and be patient. Yeah right!!!

I would hope all of us in here are so proud of our wines that we will use someone elses for cooking, and enjoy what we created as a bonus!!

I really like this idea of orange peel infused in wine. A shrimp may not have a defense!LOL

troy


----------



## smurfe (Oct 22, 2009)

I never use a "bad" wine for cooking. Many times I actually use a better wine than I drink for cooking. Why put a sub par product in an excellent dish? I guess that is just a mind set that was drilled in my head by the culinary instructors I have been around. 

Now I will say that I have used Wine Expert Vintners Reserve red wines for cooking as these wines do not taste sub par, actually many taste very good. My issue with them is they lack body. I don't really care about that factor in cooking. Only flavor. I mostly use them to top up with though so I don't have to add water to a kit wine.


----------

